# BLR bad trigger



## Mtn lover (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a new Browning BLR 308. I sighted in last year, shooting 30 to 40 rounds total. I got the gun , licence etc. etc. and only got to hunt 2 days and saw nothing. Got up in the stand this year.. see deer... "click" !? What the heck !! 
Later that night, I find that pressure on one side of the trigger works, other side not. I fool around some more and it quits working all together ! I sent it to Browning today.

Is this common ? Is there anything that I could have done to cause this ??...in 30 rounds ?? Is this lever action considered a reliable gun ?? Any feed back ??
Thanks, Mtn Lover


----------



## Old Coach (Nov 5, 2014)

The BLR is a very good rifle but the trigger is really bad.
Most gunsmiths won't work on them.
It will come back from Browning with a 8#+ trigger.
Neil Jones can fix it right but it will cost $140 plus shipping.
Seems like a factory defect with the trigger.


----------



## jmoser (Nov 17, 2014)

Good gun bad trigger; not a DIY friendly rifle and I do all my own.
Neil tuned my BLR takedown; nice 4 lb pull for a .300 Win mag.

PHONE 814-763-2769 -  EMAIL: njones@mdvl.net
Neil Jones Custom
17217 Brookhouser Road, Saegertown PA 16433


----------



## Mtn lover (Nov 18, 2014)

Guy's,
Thanks for the responses. I'll save the info for neil Jones. maybe if I get money ahead in the off season. Right now I just want it to go bang!
Today I got an e-mail notification that Browning is shipping the gun back to me. I guess that's a pretty good turn around. Before I took the scope off, I marked the scope around the mounts with a pen. Do you think it will shoot the same or should I sight it in anyway, just to be sure.I had it zeroed at 100 yds. I hunt in thick woods and can't imagine ever getting a longer shot.
Anyway, thanks again,
Jeff


----------



## jmoser (Nov 19, 2014)

Absolutely need to sight it in; you might get lucky but its hard to take a scope out of the rings and get it back anywhere near zero.

BTW my BLR is a takedown model; I added Leupold QR rings and bases so I can get back to within 1 MOA after removing both bbl and scope.


----------



## Mtn lover (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks Jmoser,
How are those mounts different ? I'm interested because I have the take down model also . My mounts are on the gun ,not the barrel. I understand that you can do either. I thought by putting them on the barrel, you could have a different barrel (with or without scope) for other purposes. I always thought a short, open sights barrel for hogs and a long barrel with scope for deer would be ideal. Maybe someday when I have the cash !?
Ups tracking says mine will be back today
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Mtn lover (Jan 9, 2015)

Here's an update. Gun back from Browning in just over 2 weeks. Now it goes bang ! When re-mounting the scope to my pen marks, I noticed it looks out of plum, or level. Since being in construction for 37 yr's or so, I notice plum, level instantly. So instead of going by my marks I went with my eye. I had to sight it in , in the woods. I found a strait spot on a beautiful creek with trees laying down across it from a recent storm. After improvising a target I stepped of 100 paces and added a few for uneven terrain. Shot 4 times from a sorry rest. One was a flyer that I know I jerked. All 4 were inside a softball sized area ! No reason to touch the scope !! Unless I get to shoot with a good rest... I'm good.
Good luck to all,
Jeff


----------

